# Game #28: San Antonio Spurs (17-10) @ Phoenix Suns (16-11) - **** Christmas



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*When: Thursday, 3:30PM/12:30PM/11:30AM
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, Arizona
TV: ABC*
*Previous Game:* *108-101 Win vs Nuggets*












*Phoenix Suns (16-11) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson









[SF] Grant Hill









[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Shaquille O'Neal * 

















San Antonio Spurs (17-10) 

Starters: 








[PG] Tony Parker







[SG] Michael Finley 








[SF] Bruce Bowen 








[PF] Tim Duncan







[C] Kurt Thomas 

*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OH ****!*​


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game #28: San Antonio Spurs (17-10) @ Phoenix Suns (16-11) - Merry Christmas*

I think we can get a W against the Spurs. But it is Christmas, Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Game #28: San Antonio Spurs (17-10) @ Phoenix Suns (16-11) - Merry Christmas*

Lets kick some merry balls! But seriously, I hope for a GREAT game. Spurs at full power vs our J-Rich powered Suns.

Some things I would love to see happen: 
1. Get your *** up on Duncan, because he will shoot smoothly from far. How many times have we seen that?
2. Try to get Ginobili out of his flow and be wary of those quick release 3pters.
3. Someone other than Nash defend Parker. Barbosa? J-Rich? I dunno.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #28: San Antonio Spurs (17-10) @ Phoenix Suns (16-11) - Merry Christmas*

Not sure what to expect out of this game really. I just hope they don't get embarrassed as it seems to happen on National TV as of late.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #28: San Antonio Spurs (17-10) @ Phoenix Suns (16-11) - Merry Christmas*

Suns off to a faassst start with a 9-0 lead. Feels like old times haha. Spurs called a TO.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game #28: San Antonio Spurs (17-10) @ Phoenix Suns (16-11) - Merry Christmas*

Spurs like always are just going to grind it out, cutting down our lead to only 2, but we are up by 8 now, Shaq with a nice move! haha


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game #28: San Antonio Spurs (17-10) @ Phoenix Suns (16-11) - Merry Christmas*

Shaq is feeling it!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game #28: San Antonio Spurs (17-10) @ Phoenix Suns (16-11) - Merry Christmas*

JRich and Barnes struggling to find their shot and Barbosa has been quiet too. Our big boys carrying us right now, 45-39 lead going into half.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game #28: San Antonio Spurs (17-10) @ Phoenix Suns (16-11) - Merry Christmas*

Shaq holding the pose on the FT. :lol: He is seriously wrecking shop out there. I love it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Game #28: San Antonio Spurs (17-10) @ Phoenix Suns (16-11) - Merry Christmas*

That ending was so predictable. Just how these Spurs-Suns games go. Normally, I'd be pissed, but I'm so used to it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game #28: San Antonio Spurs (17-10) @ Phoenix Suns (16-11) - Merry Christmas*

What the **** was J-Rich thinking?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Game #28: San Antonio Spurs (17-10) @ Phoenix Suns (16-11) - Merry Christmas*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What the **** was J-Rich thinking?


That's the problem... He wasn't on that play >_>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #28: San Antonio Spurs (17-10) @ Phoenix Suns (16-11) - Merry Christmas*



Dissonance19 said:


> That ending was so predictable. Just how these Spurs-Suns games go. Normally, I'd be pissed, but I'm so used to it.



lol 

Dude, that's exactly how I feel. That ending was so predictable.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game #28: San Antonio Spurs (17-10) @ Phoenix Suns (16-11) - Merry Christmas*

Whatever. That wasn't the Spurs luck. That was terrible defense by Richardson.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

What happened you guys? The recap hasn't be published yet. Seems like we crumbled at the end again though. Only managed to stop Ginobili.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

At least it wasn't Duncan who made the last shot, that would have made me kill somebody. What a tough loss though, but that is number 8 loss in a row when we are on national TV. ****. Can't believe this bad luck we have.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yay! We lose again! What the crap!?! Why are the Suns a part of so many great games only to end up being the goat?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

As much as you can fault J-Rich and his lack of thinking defensively at the end, Amare deserves some blame. He had 3 shots from 5 foot on in and missed all 3. Were they contested shots? 1 was but you still gotta hit those shots if you want to win games. Amare played well otherwise but that was something I noticed at the end.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah Amare needed to step it up down the stretch, especially since he wants to be the man. JRich is at fault because he shouldn't have left his shooter but it wouldn't have come down to that had we executed better earlier. What continues to piss me off is Terry Porters rotations, **** he doesn't know how to sub his bench, almost as bad as D'Antoni!! And another thing we should run more plays for JRich, I don't remember one play for him, he is way too talented to just be standing around out there.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Another thing this can be for Porter's rotations too. But offensive/defensive substitution down the stretch would work wonders for you guys. Tony Parker just abuses Nash off the dribble whenever. Either switch Nash onto a non-offensive threat or bring in a better defensive player off the bench, and use Nash for offense. It's harder to do on an NBA level but thats an idea that may work for you guys.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Another thing this can be for Porter's rotations too. But offensive/defensive substitution down the stretch would work wonders for you guys. Tony Parker just abuses Nash off the dribble whenever. Either switch Nash onto a non-offensive threat or bring in a better defensive player off the bench, and use Nash for offense. It's harder to do on an NBA level but thats an idea that may work for you guys.


That's what D'Antoni did, he hid Nash on Bowen.

As for the rotations, Porter did an okay job with rotations. His problem is that he doesn't have a single defensively minded player on the team anymore. What can you realistically expect when you need a stop to win the game and have no real defensive stoppers on the team?


----------

